# Coyote hunting



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

My g/f's parents' farm and property is extremely overrun with coyotes, and we'll be heading there on Monday to hunt. I've never been, and I've done some reading online about how to properly hunt coyotes. So far I've gathered the following:

1. Coyotes circle downwind from their prey, so if you use a decoy (such as a stuffed rabbit), place it far enough upwind that you'll be able to take a clear shot at a coyote circling.

2. Coyotes have extremely keen eyesight, so full camouflage is recommended.

3. If using scent lures, mark trees and bushes in a circle about 20 yards from where you will be sitting as well as the tree or brush you'll be using as cover.

From what she's told me, the coyotes around her area typically hunt in packs of least 10, and have been killing their livestock for years. In KY, only rimfire rifles/handguns are permitted, and I don't have either, so I'll be using a 12-gauge with 1 oz. Super-X rifled slugs through an IC choke. Full power slugs don't phase my shoulder so I got the ones rated at 1600fps. They have a target set up on their property, so I'll be able to zero my scope at 35-40 yards. I will not be taking any shots over 50 yards.

I'm wondering about hunting times and areas. They have both deep woods and fields, and she indicated they normally hunt at night. She said you can see packs of them moving in the woods next to the fields around sunset. Currently, my plan is to head out around 7pm, which will give me enough time to plant some kind of decoy (which I haven't gotten yet) and some half-spoiled chicken and beef, as well as set up a good shooting position downwind from the meat and decoy. There are no tree stands so I'm planning on taking a black camping chair, jamming it down in some cover, and sitting fairly comfortably until I'm able to take a shot or have to relocate. I'll be dressed in full camo so being spotted won't be an issue. A serious problem with hunting at night is darkness. I have a tac light on my shotgun but I don't have a red filter for it, so I'm afraid of scaring any coyotes away with the beam. In deep woods, the light it provides would allow a clear 40-50 yard shot with a red dot scope.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. With as many coyotes as there are in western KY, finding some shouldn't be too difficult. We'll be getting there in late morning/early afternoon, and be leaving in the evening the next day. So I have approximately a 32-hour window for hunting. Let's hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, 1, 2, and 3 are pretty solid, but I'm going to add a few things. 

In #1, circling is probable if the 'yote is being lured in, as in someone using a varmint/predator call. If the critter just happens to see a decoy sitting quietly at close range, there's a good chance it will charge right in without circling, so keep that in mind.

For #2, camouflage is worthless unless a person can sit still. A 'yote can detect movement from a long way off, so for best results the hunter has to sit as still as possible, moving only their eyes. Set up your position with this in mind.

Also, add a keen sense of hearing to the coyote's bag of skillz. If that camping chair squeaks ONCE when you shift your weight, every 'yote in the county will be heading the other way -- fast.

I'm not questioning what your girlfriend told you, but I will say that I find it kinda strange that the 'yotes are traveling in large groups. Other than family groups of 4-5, I've never seen a large group traveling/hunting together. Is it possible that these are feral dogs, running free and feeding themselves by hunting? Have any CoyDogs (coyote/dog crossbreeds) been reported in this area? These are the only two things that I can think of that would explain a larger group of canines (no wolves in that area, I assume? :mrgreen: ). In all fairness, I have to say I've not hunted Coyotes in the South/East/SouthEast in more than a decade, so things may have changed a bit, but I've never seen groups that large in the Northern-Midwest or North-Central areas. 

If you're going to limit your shots to 50 yards or less, have you considered using #1 or #3 buckshot instead of slugs? A swarm of .30 or .22 caliber lead balls might be more effective on moving/multiple targets than a single hunk of lead, and shotgun slugs can bounce/ricochet in unbelievable ways.

Also, make sure any pets (especially dogs) are SECURELY locked-up before the hunt begins, and not released until it's over. I've heard several sad stories about loving-family-pets/guard-dogs running out to join the hunters in the dark, with predictable and sad results.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 Niner

One has to keep in mind that you will be hunting an animal that is really good at hunting. I've been a few times and can say that you have to get still..really still..for a long time. I never took a chair I would rather find a tree or something standing to lean up against. We used calls of all kinds and I can't say what works best as that seemed to change every time out.

I've seen people use all kinds of guns. It don't take a real big slug to knock them over. They are somewhat thin skinned that way it seems. I personally don't like a shot gun for it but that's just me.

I don't think you will see these critters in large groups. They just don't like traveling in a larger group. The fighting for food would be brutal and all that extra fighting amongst themselves would ruin their hunting. You shouldn't see more than three-four-five in a "pack" Wild dogs on the other hand....

I have a friend that was out one time looking to kill coyote and was leaned up at the bottom of a cliff and was getting pretty sleepy being nothing seemed to be moving around much that day. He heard a small noise above him and slowly looked up to see what was up there and looking down on him was a bobcat. I guess all I'm saying is the animals that live in the woods you are going into might be hunting you while you are trying to hunt something else. Be careful, coyote hunting can be a lot of fun but you can spend a lot of time doing nothing and that one time you let your guard down or make the wrong noise and most those woods will know where you are. I wish you luck :smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

You might want to soak yourself in Elk piss too. They can smell better than you do and don't need to see or hear you. They'll know you're there anywhere within 80-100 yards let alone 20-30 yards, regardless of the wind for the most part. That's why people hunt coyotes at range rather than try to shoot them up close. If there's a coyote that didn't get scared off by you being there, and he's within 30 yards, consider yourself a target. Coyotes are skittish creatures, they won't get that close to anything unless they plan to eat it.

Personally, I've never seen two coyotes together and I've seen and shot my fair share of them.

Leave the light at home, or in your pocket.



> A serious problem with hunting at night is darkness


Generally speaking, when the sun goes down, you will also have a problem with darkness if you are outside. Also, be mindful that once the sun goes down, it'll get cooler, that's also a problem that occurs at night, being that the sun is both a source of light and heat. After all, it is a giant ball of spikey looking fire in the sky.:roll:

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt171 Do you have a hunting license and did you read the hunting regs. Night time hunting for most animals is prohibited in Arizona.

Cougars love to sneak up on warm animals trying to hide in the woods at night. Trust me when I say you will not hear them if they are present. Bear do also.

Sitting quietly in the woods at night in the dark with a pile of stink bait close by is not my cup of tea. It might turn your G/F on however. Stranger things have happened.

If you Ninja up all the way you will of course hit the field with a full array of night goggles etc. Is that legal in Ky.? :smt171


:watching:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey *fivehourfrenzy*, if you do decide to soak yourself in Elk urine, please spare us the details of that process. :vom:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's not a yote in the state of KY that will get within 1/2 mile of him. He flips that light on all he will see is bugs and plenty of them. All over him if he's sitting or laying on the ground. :anim_lol:


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

So by saying that you are going to use your 12 ga where only a rimfire rifle or pistol are allowed by law your openly admitting to breaking the law on a public forum? Wow


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> So by saying that you are going to use your 12 ga where only a rimfire rifle or pistol are allowed by law your openly admitting to breaking the law on a public forum? Wow


Good point.

Since discussing illegal activity is against forum rules, and since he's been banned, this one is closed.


----------

